# Calibration with the  i1 display 2



## Blup (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello,
This is my first post even though I have been using this site for 2 years. I'm usually prefer to find the information I need myself than to ask(maybe because English is not my native language, so please excuse me for any mistakes:blushing

Anyway.
I have bought the Dell U2311H monitor and the X-rite i1 display 2 and I have some questions regarding the calibration. 


I have to define the target values of  color temperature, gamma, and  luminance. From what I have read there are no "best settings"(except for gamma 2.2 ?) and the target values I should set are different for every case(different monitors and viewing conditions). In the iMatch(and in many other places) the recommendation are 6500K as color temperature and a 120 cd/m[SUP]2[/SUP] luminance. However, some recommend a color temperature of 5000K for print matching(which is what I want to achieve) and setting the luminance to a lower value than 120. How then do I know what values to set? Does it become a trial and error procedure(which I though a hardware calibrator eliminates) of printing, adjusting target setting, recalibrating, printing...?
    1b. The i1 display 2 can capture ambient    light measurements, should I use those measurements in the target setting?

    2. The i1 display 2 uses the same hardware as the Lacie blue eye pro, so the only difference is in the software. Can I use it with Lacie's program? (since it is better than the i1Match, or is it?)

I have some more questions in minds, but would like to clarify those first.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 13, 2011)

1. You chose it depending on what you want to compare the image to. Don't want to compare it? Don't set a white balance, and leave it at native. Your eyes will adjust to the white balance of the monitor regardless of what you set. If you have a bright room with lots of sunlight or incandescent you may want to set it warmer if your eyes can't adjust to the monitor. If you have a bright room with lots of skylight set it cooler. If your room is lit with fluros then just give up  

Also leave luminance high. Many monitors don't perform well when you start dimming their backlights. 

1b. Yes see above but it doesn't need to be exact. Also if your light measurements are dark enough (standard I think was 70lx, but much higher can be tolerated) then as mentioned you don't need to bother with a white balance at all. 

2. Colourimeters are just hardware with drivers. Look at the software to see the list of compatible units, there's often more than one. I use my i1 Display 2 with NEC's SpectraView II.


----------

